# Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht



## Tuerkay (22. Juni 2011)

*Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Hallo zusammen.

Hab mich nach langem uberlegen dazu entschlossen meinen Onboard Soundchip und die billigen Lautsprecher gegen etwas hochwertigeres auszutauschen und dazu noch gute Kopfhörer. Überlegt hab ich mir Folgendes.
Soundkarte (max. 100€)
Creative SB X-Fi Titanium 7.1 Retail PCIe | hoh.de
Lautsprecher (max. 400€)
Concept E 300 Control - Teufel
Kopfhörer (max. 100€)
Sennheiser HD 518 Stereo Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Alles zusammen sollte nicht mehr als 600€ kosten
Wenn möglich hätte ich aus Platzgründen lieber ein 2.1 System, falls es da was gleichwertiges in der Preisklasse gibt.
Ansonsten die Frage, was man daran ändern könnte.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Ich verweise dich einfach mal hierdrauf 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html

Wo bleiben PCGHX`s Soundexperten ?


----------



## iceman650 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Erstmal ein Paar Fragen.
Willst du viele Höhen, viele Tiefen, beides oder neutralen Klang?
Was nutzt du wozu? Tageszeitabhängig oder nutzt du eine Sache nur für das eine und die andere nur für das andere?
Muss der Kopfhörer Schall abdichten?
Müssen die Lautsprecher Surround sein? (je höher der Preis pro Lautsprecher, desto besser ist meist auch der Klang )

Mfg, ice


----------



## Tuerkay (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Joah den Guide hab ich schon gesehen. Nur hat der mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen und min. die Hälfte davon weiß ich bereits 

Ja genau. Wo bleiben denn unsere Soundexperten im Forum


----------



## Tuerkay (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Willst du viele Höhen, viele Tiefen, beides oder neutralen Klang?


Während die Lautsprecher ein ausgewogenes Klangbild haben sollten, sollten die Kopfhörer besser im Tief- und Hochton bereich sein.



iceman650 schrieb:


> Was nutzt du wozu? Tageszeitabhängig oder nutzt du eine Sache nur für das eine und die andere nur für das andere?


Wenn nur Musik gehört wird oder bereits Nachtruhe herrscht, werden Kopfhörer genutzt. Sonst Hauptsächlich die Lautsprecher und nur für die Kommunikation über TS oder Mumble die Kopfhörer.



iceman650 schrieb:


> Muss der Kopfhörer Schall abdichten?


Jain. Umgebungsgeräusche sollten nicht stören aber trotzdem sollte ich was von Auserhalb hören, wenn z.B. nach mir gerufen wird.



iceman650 schrieb:


> Müssen die Lautsprecher Surround sein? (je höher der Preis pro Lautsprecher, desto besser ist meist auch der Klang )


 Wie bereits gesagt würde ich 2.1 vor 5.1 bevorzugen. Klang ist mir wichtiger als Surround aber es sollte auch nicht komplett fehlen.


----------



## PEG96 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Die Soka die du ausgewählt hasst kannste schonmal in die Tonne kloppen, die hat noch eine Analogeinheit aus Audigy 2Zs Zeiten, ich würde mir eine Xonar DX holen und mehr in die Boxen und den Kopfhörer stecken, was der Kopfhörer nicht ausgibt, kann die Quelle nicht wieder rausholen.
Bei den Lautsprechern könntest du dir überlegen ob du dir so ein System holst: 2* Heco Victa 700(220€)+ Heco Victa 100 Center(66€)+Heco 2*Victa 200(80€) und dazu einen alten Verstärker aus den 90igern aus der Bucht(schau dich einfach mal nach den bekannten Marken um: Yamaha, Marantz, Denon, Technics usw.) da gibt es sehr gut modelle für 100€. Einen Subwoofer brauchste nicht, da die Standboxen schon genügend Bass erzeugen.
Wenn du bei der Soka die nimmst, die ich dir empfholen habe, passt das sogar mit deinem Budget
Diese Kombi spielt in ganz anderen Klassen als das Teufel und der Edifier Pendant.
Wenn es Stereo sein soll würde ich mir einen gebrauchten Verstärker und ein paar Heco Victa 701 oder ein paar Canton GLE 490 holen, da musst du einfach Probehören.
Wenn die beiden o.g. Lösungen nicht passen, würde ich bei surround auf ein Edifier S330 holen
Bei Stereo ein paar KRK Rokit RP 5 oder ein paar Adam A3X.
Beim Kopfhörer musst du einfach Probehören, empfehlenswerte Modelle sind: AKG K530, Creative Aurvana Live!, Grado iGrado, AKG K242HD, AKG K272, Beyerdynamic DT 660 oder halt die von dir vorgeschlagenen Sennis, die o.g. Kh's sind alle vollkommen anders abgestimmt, vondaher solltest du mal zum Hifi-Händler gehen und dir ein paar Modelle anhören.


----------



## Tuerkay (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Die Soka die du ausgewählt hasst kannste schonmal in die Tonne kloppen, die hat noch eine Analogeinheit aus Audigy 2Zs Zeiten, ich würde mir eine Xonar DX holen und mehr in die Boxen und den Kopfhörer stecken, was der Kopfhörer nicht ausgibt, kann die Quelle nicht wieder rausholen.
> Bei den Lautsprechern könntest du dir überlegen ob du dir so ein System holst: 2* Heco Victa 700(220€)+ Heco Victa 100 Center(66€)+Heco 2*Victa 200(80€) und dazu einen alten Verstärker aus den 90igern aus der Bucht(schau dich einfach mal nach den bekannten Marken um: Yamaha, Marantz, Denon, Technics usw.) da gibt es sehr gut modelle für 100€. Einen Subwoofer brauchste nicht, da die Standboxen schon genügend Bass erzeugen.



So gut sich der Vorschlang auch anhört, kann ich ihn leider nicht befolgen. Aus Platzmangel wie ich bereits gesagt habe. Brauche ein Kompaktes System.


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Also die AKG K242 und 272 kannste schonmal streichen. Werden dir zu neutral sein.
Greife da lieber zu Beyerdynamics oder Sennis oder Denon AH D 1100 sind aber On-Ear Kopfhörer.. nicht jedermanns Geschmack.

Als 2.1 Empfehlenswert auch:

Edifier S730D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Schau dir mal Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro oder DT990 Pro an. Die hauen unten ein ordentliches Pfund rein und die Höhen sind auch in rauhen Mengen da 
Muss einem gefallen 
Unterschied zwischen den beiden: DT770 schützt komplett vor Außenschall, DT990 garnicht.
Ansonsten vielleicht nochmal ein Shure SRH840, der zahmere Höhen hat.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Tuerkay schrieb:


> Kopfhörer (max. 100€)



Deine KH liegen etwas ausm Rahmen


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Mmn hat man mehr davon, wenn man eine Soundkarte für 50€ kauft und einen 150€-KH als beides für 100€.
Soo groß ist der Unterschied bei den Soundkarten dann nichtmehr, während der bei den Kopfhörern noch größer ist.
Meine Empfehlung wäre dann zum Beispiel die Asus Xonar DX. (jaa ich weiß, Standardantwort )
Und zusammen mit dem Edifier S730D läge man dann bei etwa 550€, 50€ unter dem Maximalbudget.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Also S730D 375 € + Xonar DX 60 € = 435 € (Amazonpreise gerundet)

Dann hat der TE noch 165 € für nen KH, da lässt sich einiges machen 

Ich glaub das Motiv 2 kann man für den Preis auch erwähnen.. aber den Kampf Teufel vs Edifier sollen andere bestreiten


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Soll ich mal per Preisvergleich schauen?^^
Bei einem anderen bekannten Laden gibts das beides zusammen für 380€, 55€ billiger als bei Amazon. 
Passt also astrein.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (23. Juni 2011)

@Te ein paar Nachfelder sind auch zu groß oder?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Zum Kopfhörer und der SoKa kann ich nichts sagen, da ich "Digital" höre.



PEG96 schrieb:


> @Te ein paar Nachfelder sind auch zu groß oder?


 
Wenn das passen sollte, hier mein Empfehlung für ein 2.1 System:

Fame - 5050 AM Studiomonitor aktiv 5" Woofer 40w / 3/4" HT 25w : Monitore / Verstärker

Fame - 508 Sub Subwoofer aktiv : Monitore / Verstärker

Wenn du das System gehört hast, lässt du jedes 2.1 PC-Soundsystem im Regal


----------



## Tuerkay (23. Juni 2011)

So damit alle mal ein Bild davon haben, wie vi .. wenig Platz ich habe.

Auch wenn sich das komisch anhört. Ich hab noch nie was mit edifier zu tun gehabt. Deshalb ist meine erwartungshaltung gegenüber edifier gleich Null.


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Du wirst aber einen krassen Unterschied zu deinen Logitech auf dem Bild bemerken.

Man könnte schonmal Platz sparen, wenn du den Tower aufm Boden stellst.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Den Monitor leicht nach rechts verschieben und dann ist auch genug Platz für vernünftige Lautsprecher. 

Und der Tower muss zwingend auf dem Tisch stehen?


----------



## Tuerkay (23. Juni 2011)

Ja der muss auf den Tisch. Sonst hab ich ein Problem, wenn ich aus dem Bett steige. Und Möbel können auch nicht wirklich verschoben werden.

Edit1: Da es nicht mein Mobiliar/Zimmer ist, sondern nur mein Tisch und der PC drin stehen, darf ich da nichts verändern.
Edit2: Die Soundkarte muss eine PCIe x1 Karte sein, da ich sonst keine Freien Slots habe
Edit3: Das ich nen Unterschied höre ist mir schon klar. Selbst meine Blu-Ray Anlange BDV-F700 von Sony hört sich besser an 
Edit4: Das Kh Gestell sollte weit dehnbar und nicht hart sein. Ich hab nen Großen Kopf  (Die Shure SRH-750 DJ, die ich noch zur verfügung habe, sind ungemüdlich)
Edit5: Gibts eigentlich einen Kh Verstärker den man in einen 5.25" Schacht einbauen kann?


----------



## Sync (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

wow da passt wirklich nichts mehr rein 

Brauchst du wirklich neue Lautsprecher?
Vll wäre es in deiner Situation auch gut nen richtig geilen Kopfhöhrer für das Geld zu holen.. ?

Du kannst auch einen externen KHV kaufen, da es meines Wissens keine 5,25" gibt (oder doch?)

Und das beste ist, du gehst erst einmal in einen der großen Media Märkte und hörst dir ein paar Kopfhörer an. In großen Städten haben selbst die ne gute Auwahl 

Vielleicht kann man sich dann erstmal auf eine Marke konzentrieren oder andere ausschließen ^^


----------



## Tuerkay (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

5,25" sind die Laufwerksschächte für DVD usw.
Neue Lautsprecher müssen her weil ich die meiste Zeit über Lautsprecher Musik höre. Die Kh nutze ich nur für Mumble und abends halt mal die Kh oder wenn ich nur mal ein bisschen beim arbeiten hören will. Naja in Sachen Kopfhörer kann man nicht wirklich zu den Media Märkten bei uns in der nähe gehen.
1. Man darf die Musik nicht selber auswählen und mir dem was läuft kann ich nichts anfangen. 
2. Sowas wie nen EQ kennen die da nicht....
3. Kopfhörer über 80€ werden erst garnicht zum Probehören ausgestellt

Kh. würde ich Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser und AKG bevorzugen, da ich mit den Marken die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Lautsprecher währen Teufel, JBL oder Harman Kardon meine favoriten. Mit Edifier kann ich nunmal nichts anfangen, da ich davon bis jetzt nur billige Lautsprecher bis 60€ testen konnte.

P.S. Falls die Musikrichtung weiterhilft.  Höre meistens House, Electro, RnB, Dubstep, Pop und ein wenig Jazz.
Kleiner einblick in meine Musikwelt http://www.youtube.com/user/Tuerkay92?feature=mhee


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Sync schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einen externen KHV kaufen, da es meines Wissens keine 5,25" gibt (oder doch?)


 
Doch, von Scythe gibt es solche Teile. Haben aber nicht viel Leistung.

Ich schau mal ob ich die Teile auf die schnelle finde.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...he-Kama-Bay-AMP-Kro.html?ia-pmtrack=157757413

Die kann man auch in einen 5,25" Schacht bauen.


----------



## Tuerkay (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht. Nur isses von der Leistung her nicht gerade interessant. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Caspar (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Was die Leistung betrifft kannst du sonst nur mal nach Mini-Verstärkern bei Ebay suchen. Da gibts selten mal welche mit etwa 40W rms. Das sind dann "richtige" Verstärker im kompakten Format, nicht wie die Babys - dabei muss ich aber sagen, dass die grundlegend ausreichen. Ich habe meinem Frauchen so einen kleinen und ein Heco Victa 200 Pärchen besorgt. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich. Du musst bedenken, dass du, je nach Wirkugsgrad deiner KH oder LS, keine 5W brauchst um die 90dB Pegel zu durchbrechen, oft sogar weniger. Natürlich haben die Dinger auch Nachteile was den Klirr usw betrifft.


----------



## Tuerkay (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Ultrasone gemacht?
Bin dabei auf zwei Kopfhörer gestoßen

Ultrasone DJ1: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ultrasone HFI 580: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Tuerkay (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Wird mal wieder Zeit Leichen aus dem Keller zu holen. Nach zwei Wochen immernoch nichts neues.

Scheint als könnte mir hier niemand was zu Ultrasone sagen. Find ich ziemlich schade weil ich bis jetzt eig viel interessantes darüber gelesen habe, aber keine Tester ansprechen konnte.

Zum Thema lautsprecher hat sich auch nicht viel verändert. Gibt es denn keine alternative zu den Edifier Lautsprechern?
Wie bereits gesagt will ich nichts was ich nicht kenne bzw. wovon ich fast nichts gehört habe. 
Ein wichtiger Punkt ist vielleicht das es eine höhenbeschränkung beim Subwoofer gibt. Am besten währe eine max. Höhe von 22cm, weil ich dann noch meine Anti-Vibe-Füße daran befestigen kann, ansonsten max. von 25cm.

währe es vielleicht möglich ein 2.0 System mit dem Subwoofer meiner Z-4 zu kombinieren? Dabei habe ich an das hier gedacht http://www.teufel.de/pc/concept-b-200-usb-p1034.html


----------



## sipsap (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

zum thema ultrasone: www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-211-182.html#11
da wird zwar ein anderer getestet, aber vllt kann man ein wenig auf die allg qualität zurück schließen.

wie schon erwähnt wurde edifier > teufel

und mit dem z4 sub kombinieren...kommt drauf an was der sub für anschlüsse hat. darüber hinaus wäre es kein wirklich klang gewinn.

mfg


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Ich wollte gerade genau das selbe wie sipsap schreiben...
Und man kann sagen, dass die Ultrasones Bass- und Höhenbetont sind, aber mehr kann ich da auch nicht dazu sagen (wie stark, etc)

Mfg, ice


----------



## Tuerkay (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Alternativen zu Edifier S730D. Gibt es sowas? Keine Nahfeldmonitore, keine Standlautsprecher oder sonst was Großes.
Satelliten sollten auf den Tisch passen und Subwoofer sollte nicht höher als 22cm sein.
Jeder hier schmeißt mir die Edifier an den Kopf aber niemand was gleichwertiges von einer Marke die ich kennen bzw. mit der ich Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Danke an die beiden über mir. Endlich welche die mir was zu Ultrasone sagen konnten.


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Tuerkay schrieb:


> Alternativen zu Edifier S730D. Gibt es sowas? Keine Nahfeldmonitore, keine Standlautsprecher oder sonst was Großes.
> Satelliten sollten auf den Tisch passen und Subwoofer sollte nicht höher als 22cm sein.
> Jeder hier schmeißt mir die Edifier an den Kopf aber niemand was gleichwertiges von einer Marke die ich kennen bzw. mit der ich Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> 
> Danke an die beiden über mir. Endlich welche die mir was zu Ultrasone sagen konnten.


 
Weil es nicht gleichwertiges in dem Preissegment bzw. in der Produktkategorie gibt. 

Edifier > Teufel


----------



## Tuerkay (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

In dem Fall muss ich wohl auf das Bose Companion 3 oder 5 zurück greifen. Konnte heute beide Probehören und beide wahren überzeugend. Auserdem sind deren Subwoofer nicht so unnötig riesig -.-

P.S. es reicht wenn nur einer Schreibt "Edifier > Teufel"


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Tuerkay schrieb:


> In dem Fall muss ich wohl auf das Bose Companion 3 oder 5 zurück greifen. Konnte heute beide Probehören und beide wahren überzeugend. Auserdem sind deren Subwoofer nicht so unnötig riesig -.-
> 
> P.S. es reicht wenn nur einer Schreibt "Edifier > Teufel"


 
Das wird dir jetzt sicherlich nicht gefallen....

aber 
Edifier > Bose

Ist wirklich so  Hab beides gehört und bin sogar im Besitz vom Lifestyle T10.... ist schon gut *******  Naja für die PS3 reichts.


----------



## hydro (7. Juli 2011)

Zumindest preis leistungstechnisch.


----------



## evosociety (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



hydro schrieb:


> Zumindest preis leistungstechnisch.



Nicht nur Preis/Leistungstechnisch, das System kennt einfach gar keine Mitten. Der Tiefgang fehlt. Und die Höhen klirren unerträglich.


----------



## hydro (7. Juli 2011)

Ich empfand den klang immer als ok allerdings in keiner relation zum preis. Habs aber auch immer nur in den vorfuehrraeumen gehoert.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Ich klinke mich mal kurz ein: Suche einen Elektromarkt deines Vertrauens und keine Bose-Geschäfte. Dort wirst du sehen, dass der Klang doch deutlich anders ist. (Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es war ist - und ich möchte auch nichts vorwerfen - aber man hat mir mal gesagt, Bose hätte in ihren Verkaufsräumen extra Lautsprecher... ich halte es zwar für schwachsinn, aber man sollte es durchaus mal in anderen gegebenheiten testen - bei uns damals im Verkaufsraum klang die 25-Euro-Logitech-Anlage mitunter fast gleich, während die 500 Euro-Geschichte von Bose im Regal verstaubte.


----------



## Tuerkay (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Die Bose Lautsprecher konnte ich im Media Markt Probehören. War also kein Bose-Geschäft. Es ist Schwer bei mir in der Gegend Läden zu finden, wo ich Lautsprecher Probehören könnte.
Ich kann ja auch Teilweiße mit anderen Geräten vergleichen. Leider zum Großteil nur 5.1 Systeme von Z-5500 bis hin zu Teufel Theater LT 6.
Teufel Theater LT 5 Set 1 Concertset 5.1 Klavierlack: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Es ist mir auch klar das die meisten Bosepreise nicht von ihrer Qualität bestimmt werden aber es gibt auch ausnahmen und bei Teufel gibts eben eine Lücke in meiner Preisklasse.
Mein Problem ist eben das ich keine Edifier Systeme probehören kann, weils hier in der nähe keine gibt von denen ich weiß. Ach und wie bereits gesagt: "Der Subwoofer ist mir einfach zu groß". Wer sich mal die Bilder von meinem "Zimmer" angeschaut hat, wird sehen ,dass das ein gewaltiges Problem für mich ist.


----------



## Caspar (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Die Bose- Verkaufsräume sind für die Systeme optimiert, das ist alles - und auch logisch. 

Bestes Beispiel: Fernsehr mit Mördermusikmachdingern VideoWave Entertainment System | Bose

Der Raum war vielleicht 8m² gross und besass nackte Wände aus irgendwas schön reflektierendem - sah aus wie die glatte Seite von Siebdruckplatten. Hingesetzt - Dann legte der Verkaufer los und fuhr mit nem Laserpointer die Stellen ab, an denen sich der Schall bewegte. Das Ergebnis war wirklich gigantisch, natürlich nur in dem bis aufs Fleisch optimierten Raum. Der Fernsehr (oder besser gesagt der Raum) war tatsächlich in der Lage Surround zu erzeugen. (In erstaunlich guer Qualität.)

Ich habe ihn dann noch bisschen was gefragt, entweder der Verkäufer war doof, oder er hat sich doof angestellt/dargestellt. Wie auch sonst, er muss ja so tun als wäre Bose das Beste was es gibt. Aber nur Bose besitzt ja Technik zum Einmessen der Lautsprecher, der TV klingt also überall so toll surroundig und satt... nur mal so am Rande erwähnt ne, Raum < 8m²... 
(Ich bekam sogar noch eine Vorführung in einem grossen Raum mit optimiertem Rack. Da war natürlich kein Surround mehr da aber hey... das fällt einem nach dem tollen Erlebnis in dem 5m² Klo nicht auf.  

Danach gabs noch ein paar andere Systeme, süß wie ein V8 auf einer Bose-Anlage klingt, na wenigstens das Erdbeben drückte wie blöde. Schön fand ich das nicht mehr, aber die Szene war interessant gewählt. Splitterndes Glas um tollen Hochton zu zeigen, das Erdbeben für den Subwoofer und die darin untergenden laschen Stimmen... und der 50ccm V8. 

Aber was lernen wir eigentlich daraus?
A: Der Raum macht die Musik.
B: Der Raum macht die Musik.
C: Lautsprecher zum Raum kaufen & Raum optimieren.
D: Bose hat bei Hörproben märchenhafte Bedingungen geschaffen - ohne einen extra Raum wird das nie so realisierbar sein.
E: Aber wer einen extra Raum fürs Kino hat, wird doch nicht nur ein Klo beschallen wollen?
F: Für 7000€ bekommt man einen 60" 3D-Fernsehr und kann sich dazu ein Duetta 5.0 System bauen. 
G: Bose? Lächerlich...

@ Tuerkay
Was ist jetzt die Lehre die du daraus ziehen solltest?

Wenn du vernünftige Lautsprecher möchtest brauchen sie Volumen. Das ist leider eine Tatsache die man nicht umgehen kann, auch Bose kann das nicht. Es ist eben wie überall im Leben, man muss kompromissbereit sein. 

Wie stehts um deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und den Wille etwas zu basteln? Baue dir deine LS doch selbst. Das tolle daran ist, dass nahezu alle gewünschten Formen möglich sind. Du kannst Lautsprecher dann zwar nicht kleiner machen, aber du kannst das Volumen verstecken. Es gibt Subwoofertische, Tische mit integrierten Lautsprechern, Regale, "Wandbilder"... alles. Du musst nur gewillt sein ein bisschen zu rechnen, aber das bekommst du auch noch hin.  Ausserdem gibts glücklicherweise Google Sketchup um Modelle zu erstellen.

Lautsprecher zu bauen ist einfacher als du vielleicht denkst.  

Das System ist für 400€ realisierbar und deutlich besser als alle Vorschläge die du hier sonst noch erhalten hast. Vorausgesetzt du besitzt das nötige Werkzeug. Sub 2000 
Es gibt auch günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. Juli 2011)

Mein lieber Freund , ich gebe dir einen Rat. Pack dir dein Bose und Media Markt in eine Tüte und werf sie ganz tief irgendwo runter.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Juli 2011)

Raumakkustuk ist wichtig, aber nicht alles!!!
Ich glaube nicht, dass er sch seinen Raum Dämmen will um besseren surroundklang zu haben.


----------



## Caspar (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Nein, das meine ich ja auch nicht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass der Raum einen wichtigen Beitrag leistet. In der Preisklasse kommt Raumoptimierung eh nicht wirklich Frage und der Textteil sollte nur das Gerücht, dass Bose Lautsprecher versteckt, aufklären. Ausserdem hat Bose ja nicht gedämmt, im Gegenteil. ^^ Für gewöhnliches Heimsurround ohne extra Raum sind das absolut unrealistische Bedingungen die Bose da schafft, wer packt sich bitte sein Wohnzimmer mit Siebdruckplatten voll oder hat nur 8m². Der TV ist also echt sinnlos und auch die 5.1 Systeme sind für den Preis völlig überzogen.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass er seinen Raum optimieren soll. Er soll die Lautsprecher an seine räumlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen, indem er versucht die Lautsprecher zu verstecken. Wenn er sie selbst baut ist das sehr gut möglich und eine weitaus bessere Lösung als ein Bose System.


----------



## Tuerkay (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Fürs selber bauen fehlt es mir leider an Platz und Werkzeug und erfahrung in dem Gebiet hab ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Erfahrung benötigst du nicht viel, das ist wirklich viel einfacher als du vielleicht denkst.  Ohne Werkzeug dürfte es kompliziert werden was sehr gut verarbeitetes zu basteln, aber wenn man es selbst gemacht hat, sieht man gern über kleine Macken hinweg - anderen fällt das eh nicht auf! Wenn dich kleine Überstände usw nicht stören dürfte es also auch kein Problem darstellen, vieles lässt sich kaschieren und bei Speakerspace gibts fertig gefräste Schallwände zu guten preisen. Ein Platz würde sich schon finden, sieh dich mal um, kreativ bist du offenbar.  

Diese zum Beispiel lassen sich ganz einfach an die Wand hängen, du könntest zur Deko auch noch ein Stoffbild als "Blende" drüberhängen. Das würde glatt als Bild durchgehen.  Die Abmessungen lassen sich auch noch ändern. Mit einer Blende benötigst du eigentlich nur eine einfache Säge, da du die Chassis einfach auf die Front schrauben könntest. (Das ginge natürlich auch ohne Blende.) Die Bretter kann man sich im Baumarkt zusägen lassen - fehlt nur noch Ponal Fugenleim und ein Lötkolben. (Im Notfall machens aber auch Lüsterklemmen, einfach anschrauben.  )
Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - BS/Wall300 | Lautsprecher > Dayton > Bauvorschlge mit Dayton Lautsprechern 

Ich habe die Lautsprecher noch nicht gehört, aber sie sollen ordentlich klingen. Bei Udo Wohlgemuth klingt eh alles toll... 

An einem Tag wäre das Ganze fertig gebastelt. Letzlich musst du nur die rechteckigen Gehäuse zusammensetzen, Löcher sägen, die Frequenzweiche zusammenbasteln und die Kabel ranbasteln - fertig. 

Wenn du dich doch für Selbstbau entscheidest und Fragen hast helfe ich dir natürlich gern. Es gibt auch noch einige andere hier im Forum die schon rumgebastelt haben und rumbasteln wollen / werden. Also keine Scheu!


----------



## Tuerkay (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Ich weiß das es nicht schwer ist. Hab früher mal ne Zeit lang mit Kfz Lautsprechern gearbeitet. Lautsprecher Ablagen und Kofferraum ausbauten und sowas inner Art. Auserdem hab ich auch mal ne weile die Lautsprecher am PC genutzt.
Nunja. Das war halt vor min. 3 Jahren. Da hat mir auch mein Nachbar seine Werkstatt zur verfügung gestellt, in der auch alles wichtige enthalten war. Leider ist der aber vor längerer Zeit ausgezogen. 
Jetzt kenn ich halt niemanden in der Nähe der eine passende Werkstatt mit brauchbarem Werkzeug hat. 
Auserdem weiß ich nicht ob die Eigenschaften der Kompaktbrauform vergleichbar mit meinem alten "Projekten" ist, bei denen ich keine so wichtigen Größenvorgaben hatte.

Aber jetzt heißt es erstmal abwarten. Werde mir Ende des Monats mal die Edifier S730D bestellen und sehen ob ich die möglicherweiße doch irgendwo verstauen kann. Ansonsten müsste ich doch mal schauen ob ich Platz für Nahfelder bzw. selbstgebaute LS schaffen kann.


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Der Vergleich dürfte schwer fallen. Die Lautsprecher, die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe (und fast alle anderen auf den Seiten) sind ausgereifte Konzepte (von namenhaften Entwicklern), die klanglich Fertiglautsprechern in nichts nachstehen - im Gegenteil.

Ich hatte das Edifier s550, die Sats und der Subwoofer dürften gleich sein. Die Grösse der LS ist schon recht ordentlich, klanglich waren sie... naja... fürs Kino wirklich gut. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast Platz zu schaffen, versuche es, nützt ja nüscht. ^^ Ich kann dir dann auch gern noch einen Vorschlag für aktive DIY-Lautsprecher machen. ^^ Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - Bs/BlueSBox15PC | Bauvorschlge > Baustze von www.Lautsprecherbau.de  Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie die Bluesboxen sich im Vergleich zu Nahfeldern der Preisklasse schlagen, vermutlich sehr gut, aber für das Geld gibts ja auch schon die Adam A3x mit Air Motion Transformer-Hochtöner. ADAM A3X (Diese Technik ist himmlisch... musst man gehört haben.)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Wichtig dabei ist halt, dass man die Gehäuse und die Frequenzweichen vernünftig berechnet.

Das Holz kann man sich von den Kantenlängen bereits beim Schreiner oder im Baumarkt passend schneiden lassen. Muss man dann nur noch über eine Möglichkeit verfügen, die Ausschnitte zu machen.

Aber selber bauen macht noch am meisten Spass. Spreche da aus Erfahrung 

Ich selber bin inzwischen aber an einem Punkt angekommen, wo es mit viel Aufwand, Entwicklung und Kosten verbunden ist, dass bereits vorhandene noch zu topen...


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Die Gehäuse und die Frequenzweiche sind bereits berechnet und vermessen. Ausserdem lassen sich Frequenzweichen nur in den seltensten Fällen berechnen. Die Realität sieht zumeist anders als die Rechnungen auf dem Papier aus. Als Neueinsteiger ist man dadurch, selbst mit Messwerkzeug, kaum in der Lage ein vernünftiges ("hörbares") Ergebnis zu erzielen. Darum habe ich auch auf Bausätze hingewiesen. Bestimme Veränderungen lassen sich am Gehäuse vornehmen, ohne, dass man gleich eine neue Weiche benötigt.

Mit der Bastelei stimme ich dir zu, da ist Suchtfaktor vorhanden. 

Welche Lautsprecher hast du? Es gibt wirklich geniale fertig entwickelte Lautsprecher, die selbst 5000€ FertigLS in den Boden stampfen. Bestes Beispiel ist die "Duetta", davon hast du sicher schon gehört.  Ob es sich lohnt muss man selbst wissen, wenn du zufrieden bist brauchst du ja nix neues.  (Ich bin unzufrieden. )


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Zufrieden ist in meinem Augen immer ein temporäres Gefühl, dass abstumpft und durch neue Reize wieder hergestellt werden muss  

Zum berechnen verwende ich Software, wo man auch die Einwirkung der Frequenzweiche simulieren kann  Nix mehr mit Papier...

Ich habe Chassis von "Visaton" verbaut, da sie ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis bieten.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



			
				Caspar schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wirklich geniale fertig entwickelte Lautsprecher, die selbst  5000€ FertigLS in den Boden stampfen. Bestes Beispiel ist die "Duetta"


Ich bin mit mir am Kämpfen, ob Duetta Tops, wobei der Eton ER4 natürlich verlockend ist...

Mfg, ice


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



iceman650 schrieb:


> [...] wobei der Eton ER4 natürlich verlockend ist.


 
Der Bändchenhochtöner ist auch einfach nur zum


----------



## Caspar (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Oh ja... denke nicht länger darüber nach! ^^ Du wirst kaum etwas besseres finden. Die Duetta ist genial und der ER-4 ist sowas von... 

Visaton ist eine der Ausnahmen, genau wie Magnetostaten. Mit Boxsim lassen sich aber wirklich nur Weichen für Visatöner recht korrekt simulieren. In das Programm will ich mich demnächst auch noch einarbeiten.


----------



## Caspar (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Aaaah Text weg... komischer Pc...

Edit: Aaaahhh... Text wieder da! Sorry für Doppelpost!


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Selbst gehört? Wenn ja, wo?
Weil ich als armer Schüler hab eigentlich keinen Kies um für 120€ per ICE nach Bochum zu Udo Wohlgemuth zu fahren.
Und dann wollte ich eigentlich noch gegen andere LS gegenhören, bevorzugt ME Geithain ME25 oder Adam A7X, und die im ICE mitzuschleppen wäre unmöglich.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Ich habe vor einem halben Jahr mal eine Hörrunde um Düsseldorf gedreht und das Ganze gleich mit dem Urlaub verbunden, auch wenn ich eigentlich jeden Nachmittag woanders LS hören war.  Du kannst im Hifi Forum mal suchen, ob jemand aus der Nähe von Fulda die Duetta besitzt, da gibts eine Liste in der freundliche Besitzer ihre Basteleien zum hören anbieten. Ossis sind da leider nur wenige aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück. 

Die Geithains und die Adams habe ich leider noch nicht gehört, alledings habe ich den ER-4 mit Quadral Aurums verglichen und das war recht unfair. Du wirst in dem Preissegment kaum einen besseren Lautsprecher (Hochtöner) finden. Der ER-4 ist unglaublich luftig und wenn du weisst, dass du auf AMTs / Magnetostaten stehst, düfte der Koax gleich verloren haben. Die Adams kann ich nicht einschätzen. Der ER-4 spielt extrem luftig und dynamisch und wird nicht umsonst so intensiv gelobt. Ausserdem profitierst du von dem modularen System. Wenn du irgendwann mehr als 30m² befeuern willst, bastelst du dir einfach den passenden Subwoofer.

Ich kann verstehen, dass du das Geld nicht ausgeben möchtest, ist ja doch ne Menge Schmott. ^^ Wenn du dir unsicher bist führt da aber kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Ich kenne den ER-4 nur zusammen mit einer zusätzlichen regelung für den Strom um ihn noch besser zu machen und ich selber kenne keinen HT der diesen Aufbau in Bezug auf Pegel und Klang das Wasser reichen kann. Selbst dann nicht, wenn man einen doppelt so teuren HT als Vergleich herran ziehen konnte


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Womit genau hast du verglichen und was war deiner Meinung nach besser? 

Ich würde die gern mal alle hören...  Gerade den ESS AMT-1 und die Expolinear Bändchen... ob der ESS mit dem ER-4 mithalten kann? Hmmm...
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/baendchen.htm

Sorry für OT, wir können das Ganze auch gern via PM diskutieren.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Caspar schrieb:


> Womit genau hast du verglichen und was war deiner Meinung nach besser?



Du hast die Frage gerade selber beantwortet 

Ich fand den ER-4 besser. Auch wenn man sagen muss, dass man beim Hören kaum unterschiede festellen konnte. Aber bei den Messungen war doch ein kleiner Unterschied zu "sehen" aber das darf man eigentlich nicht vergleichen, da der ER-4 geregelt wurde 

Stimmt, nun wieder BTT. Aber hier war ja schon alles gesagt oder?


----------



## Tuerkay (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

So. Besitze nun seit einer Woche die Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro zusammen mit einer Asus Xonar DX. Im Vergleich zu meinen alten Kopfhörern + OnBoard Sound, offnet mir diese neue kombination ein Tor in eine andere Welt 
Ich möchte mich bei euch für diese gute beratung bedanken.

Jetzt brauch ich nur nich neue 2.1 Lautsprecher. Leider muss ich mich doch wieder gegen die Edifier entscheiden, da mein Budget sich wegen anderen wichtigen Dingen gekürzt hat. Heißt also, dass ich ein System für max. 230€ suche.
Bleibt die Wahl hier bei den Edifier S530D oder gibt es was besseres?


----------



## HAWX (8. August 2011)

Für Musik? Da hab ich was super ins Budget passendes
Guck mal in meine Signatur
Deine KH wird aber besseren Klang bieten das ist nunmal immer so.


----------



## Tuerkay (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Dein Review hab ich bereits gelesen. Schade das in dem Test leider keine Electro oder DubStep Musik getest wurde. Trotzdem klingen die Lautsprecher  schonmal interessant aber wenn du den Threadverlauf bis jetzt gelesen  hättest, würdest du wissen das mir dafür leider der Platz nicht reicht  :/


----------



## HAWX (8. August 2011)

Tuerkay schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Review hab ich bereits gelesen. Schade das in dem Test leider keine Electro oder DubStep Musik getest wurde. Trotzdem klingen die Lautsprecher  schonmal interessant aber wenn du den Threadverlauf bis jetzt gelesen  hättest, würdest du wissen das mir dafür leider der Platz nicht reicht  :/



Ich gelobe Besserung und habe für die nächsten Tests schon die Playlist angepasst.
Ich kann dir versichern auch Future Trance hören kann man damit gut

Das mit dem Platz hatte ich nicht mehr auf der Kappe tut mir leid.


----------



## Tuerkay (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Passt schon. Kann nicht erwarten das du einen so alten Thread nochmal von anfang an lesen wirst 
Hab mir jetzt mal die Edifier S530D bestellt. Mal sehen wie die sind


----------



## bludi007 (9. August 2011)

Tuerkay schrieb:
			
		

> Passt schon. Kann nicht erwarten das du einen so alten Thread nochmal von anfang an lesen wirst
> Hab mir jetzt mal die Edifier S530D bestellt. Mal sehen wie die sind



Da bin ich gespannt. Überleg mir auch diese zu kaufen.


----------



## Poempel (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt. Überleg mir auch diese zu kaufen.


 
Ich auch.


----------



## Tuerkay (9. August 2011)

Memo an mich selbst: "Nichts über einem Wert von 200€ bei Amazon bestellen"
Lautsprecher bei 5 Partnern von Amazon bestellt und niemand akzeptiert Bankeinzug. PayPal ebenfalls nicht und Kreditkarte hab ich keine :/
Lösung: "Bei Mindfactory bestellen" -> Artikel sogar billiger weil keine so hohen extragebühren für Versand entstehen. Die Verlangen bis zu 40€ Versand für das Paket Oo. Mindfactory im Vergleich dazu nur 5€

Falls einige interesse dran haben, würde ich ne kurze review zu den Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro und Edifier S530D schreiben (falls die noch kommen)


----------



## bludi007 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Also ich hab heut das Edifer S730D, S330D und S550 bei Saturn gesehen.
Mir fehlten die Worte, als ich den Subwoofer der beiden Großen Systeme sah.
Wo soll man denn das rießen Teil hinstellen?
Der Klang war soweit ganz gut (was man so hörte), aber das S330D Klang einfach nur beschi..en. 
Total überlastet wo der Bass etwas aufgedreht wurde, keine richtigen Höhen.


----------



## Tuerkay (12. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

So die Lautsprecher sind angekommen. Schweres Packet Oo.
Hab sie aufgebaut und höre seit ner halben Stunde Musik. Gleich mal die erste Frage an die Kenner. Wie lang sollte sich das System einspielen bis ich die "volle Leistung" erreiche?
Frisch aufgebaut hört sich das System im Verlgeich zu meinen Logitech Z-4 noch bescheiden an. Lautsprecher sind digital an die Asus Xonar DX angeschlossen. Fehlt aktuell an Höhen und vom Bass merk ich auch nichts. Also noch hört sich die Musik sehr dumpf an.


----------



## HAWX (12. August 2011)

Tuerkay schrieb:
			
		

> So die Lautsprecher sind angekommen. Schweres Packet Oo.
> Hab sie aufgebaut und höre seit ner halben Stunde Musik. Gleich mal die erste Frage an die Kenner. Wie lang sollte sich das System einspielen bis ich die "volle Leistung" erreiche?
> Frisch aufgebaut hört sich das System im Verlgeich zu meinen Logitech Z-4 noch bescheiden an. Lautsprecher sind digital an die Asus Xonar DX angeschlossen. Fehlt aktuell an Höhen und vom Bass merk ich auch nichts. Also noch hört sich die Musik sehr dumpf an.



Die Einspielzeit ist immer wieder ein umstrittenes Thema. Einige meinen es ist irrelevant andere sind der Meinung, dass es sie gibt.

Kannst du bitte dein klangliches Problem etwas genauer beschreiben?


----------



## Tuerkay (12. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Verglichen mit meinen Logitech Z-4: 
- Es fehlt den Edifier an Höhen
- Der Subwoofer wirkt für mich eher wie dekoration da der erst bei relativ hoher Lautstärke anfängt "Töne" von sich zu geben. Bei den Z-4 kann man auch bei geringer Lautstärke den Bass genießen
- Auserdem wirken die Stimmen eher Dumpf und bei machen Liedern hört man die sogar kaum noch raus.
Ich höre viel House und Elektro Musik, wo eben Höhen und Tiefen sehr wichtig sind und da finde ich meine Z-4 im Moment besser. 

P.S. Mich stört das Mute nicht gleich Mute ist. Wieso kommt da immernoch was raus wenn man draufdrückt....


----------



## Bier (12. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Vielleicht liegts an der Einspielzeit. Lass es mal ein paar Stunden (ruhig 10) bei geringer Lautstärke spielen.
Wegen dem Bass musst du dich wahrscheinlich erst mal daran gewöhnen, dass es nicht so maßlos übertrieben wie beim Logitech ist
War bei mir auch so und jetzt hasse ich es wenn der Bass zu stark ist


----------



## Tuerkay (13. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Werd ich dann mal machen. Aber das mit dem Bass is hal schon so ne sache für sich. Bei der Musikrichtung die ich höre is Bass meist sehr wichtig und bei den Edifiern kommt da halt mal sehr wenig bei raus. Aber mal sehen. Vielleicht ändert sich das alles ja noch Hoffentlich.


----------



## Nightcrosser (13. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

ich hab das S530D und kann mich nicht über zu wenig Bass beschweren.
In der Standardeinstellung ist mir aber auch zu wenig, deshalb hab ich auf der
Fernbedienung auf +2 bei Bas gestellt. Das reicht dann vollkommen, 4 ist
mir dann schon zuviel.

Übrigens komisch zu hören das Logitech besser klingen soll als Edifier.
Was ich bisher von Logitech hörte, war so grausig, nie wieder im Leben.


----------



## HAWX (13. August 2011)

Nightcrosser schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens komisch zu hören das Logitech besser klingen soll als Edifier.
> Was ich bisher von Logitech hörte, war so grausig, nie wieder im Leben.



Da werden dir auch 99% der Benutzer zustimmen


----------



## querinkin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Tuerkay schrieb:


> Verglichen mit meinen Logitech Z-4:
> - Es fehlt den Edifier an Höhen
> - Der Subwoofer wirkt für mich eher wie dekoration da der erst bei relativ hoher Lautstärke anfängt "Töne" von sich zu geben. Bei den Z-4 kann man auch bei geringer Lautstärke den Bass genießen
> - Auserdem wirken die Stimmen eher Dumpf und bei machen Liedern hört man die sogar kaum noch raus.
> ...



Sehr dumpf und wenig Bass. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Nach einer gewissen Einspielzeit wird sich da meiner Meinung nach auch nichts ändern. 
Entweder du hast das Edifier nicht richtig angeschlossen und/oder die Soundkarte falsch konfiguriert 
oder das Logitech hat wirklich eine dermassen krasse Badewannenabstimmung.

PS: Du kannst beim Edifier die Höhen oder den Bass manuell anheben.


----------



## Tuerkay (14. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Beide Lautsprecher sind gleichzeitig angeschlossen. Edifier über den Digital und Logitech über den Klinke Ausgang. Die Einstellungen der Soundkarte sind auf standart.
Wer hat den schonmal einen direkten vergleich zwischen Logitech Z-4 und Edifier S530D gemacht? Ist schwer zu erklähren was ich meine.
Man nehme z.B. Dieses Lied
KeeMo feat. Cosmo Klein - Beautiful Lie (Official Video HD) - YouTube
Mit den Logitech hört sich das Lied eher offen an, während bei den Edifier die Stimmen etwas dumpfer aber natürlicher wirken. Muss aber sagen das es auch abhängig von der Musik ist.
Und wegen dem Bass muss ich sagen. Von so einem riesen Subwoofer hab ich mehr erwartet. 
Anderes Beispiel
Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming
Hier spürt man mit den Edifier den Bass nciht


----------



## HAWX (14. August 2011)

Schließ das Edifier mal Analog an

Btw: Ich konnte beide schon hören, allerdings nicht im direkten Vergleich. Das sind ganz andere Welten meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Lee (14. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Es kann durchaus sein, dass das Logitech dir durch das interne Sounding jetzt im direkten Vergleich erst einmal besser gefällt. Als ich vor langer Zeit ein Logitech SB220 (25€ Joghurtbecher mit nem pseudo Sub) gegen ein Teufel Concept E Magnum getauscht habe, war ich auch erst einmal enttäuscht. Das gleiche beim Wechsel von Teufel auf meine jetzigen Standboxen.

Erst im Nachhinein wenn man sich an den "besseren" Klang gewöhnt hat und dann mal zum Vergleich wieder die alten Boxen nimmt, fällt einem auf, wie mies die eigentlich waren. So ging es zumindest mir, wobei ich an dieser Stelle noch sagen muss, dass mein Gehör echt schlecht ist^^

Das Logitech Z4 kenne ich jedoch. Und ich kann sicher sagen, dass es echt mies  ist. Stimmen werden teils noch vom Subwoofer übernommen, Bässe klingen extrem matschig (eigentlich nur gewumme) und tief geht es natürlich auch nicht. Über die Höhen kann ich jedoch nichts sagen, kann die nicht so wirklich vom Rest auseinanderhalten


----------



## HAWX (14. August 2011)

Ich find das Z4 gehört bei Logitech noch zu den Besseren


----------



## querinkin (14. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*



Tuerkay schrieb:


> Beide Lautsprecher sind gleichzeitig angeschlossen. Edifier über den Digital und Logitech über den Klinke Ausgang. Die Einstellungen der Soundkarte sind auf standart.
> Wer hat den schonmal einen direkten vergleich zwischen Logitech Z-4 und Edifier S530D gemacht? Ist schwer zu erklähren was ich meine.
> Man nehme z.B. Dieses Lied
> KeeMo feat. Cosmo Klein - Beautiful Lie (Official Video HD) - YouTube
> ...


 
Leider besitzte ich das Logitech Z-4 nicht. Nur das Edifier und Standboxen. Momentan habe ich das Edifier nicht mehr am PC angeschlossen. Habe aber deinen beiden Songs mit meinen Lautsprechern getestet. Warum der erste Song bei dir mit dem Edifier dumpf klingt kann ich mir nicht erklären. Sollte er eigentlich nicht.
Zu dem zweiten Song, da ist meiner Meinung nach der Bass etwas zurückhalten geplant. Er läuft eher im Hintergrund mit.
Du könntest die Position des Subwoofers, falls möglich, verändern. Vielleicht ändert sich das Bassfundament in die gewünschte Richtung.

Für mich ist erklärbar, dass du den Bass des Edifier nach weniger empfindest. Die Logitech-System haben den Ruf den Bassbereich verstärkt zu betonen. Das ist jedoch nur hörensagen da ich, wie bereits oben erwähnt, kein Logitech-Set besitze.
Aber die dumpfen Höhen im Vergleich zum Logitech kann ich mir immer noch nicht erklären.
Naja vielleicht weiss ein Anderer mehr. 

PS: Bei dem Song sollte zu Beginn reichlich tiefer Bass vorhanden sein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwmmv8Ia2DQ
(leider scheint die Qualität bei dieser Version nicht der Hammer zu sein)


----------



## Tuerkay (14. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

@HAWX
Danke für den Tipp. Analog angeschlossen klingts komischerweise etwas klarer. Nur ein bisschen aber trotzdem fällt es auf.

@querinkin
Bei deinem Lied merk ich leider nichts vom Bass. Selbst bei einer besseren Version...

Werd mal schauen das ich für den Subwoofer nen anderen Platz finde. Vielleicht liegts daran. Sollte der Subwoofer eher rechts oder links vom hörer sitzen bzw. wie weit weg/ nah dran?


----------



## Lee (14. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Eine gute Subwoofer Position kannst du mit folgendem Trick ganz gut ermitteln. Stell den Sub an deine Hörposition und kriech dann im Raum herum. Dort, wo er dir am besten gefällt, stellst du dann den Sub hin.


----------



## Tuerkay (22. August 2011)

*AW: Neue Beschallung zum Musik Hören und Zocken gesucht*

Habe jetzt die Lautsprecher knapp 2 Wochen und bin zu der Entscheidung gekommen diese zurück zu schicken. In letzter Zeit habe ich mehr meine KH als die LS zum musikhören genutzt.
Mein Hauptproblem ist und bleibt der Bass. Da ich keinen großen Spielraum in meinem Zimmer habe um den Subwoofer zu verschieben, hat dieser Versuch leider nicht viel gebracht.
Was mich aber noch mehr stört ist, dass die Satteliten ebenfalls "Bassprobeleme" haben. Immer wenn im Leid eine Stelle mit etwas stärkerem Bass kommt, verstummt plötzlich der Rest.
Heißt, bei durchgehendem Gesang schwankt die Lautsärke bei auftretendem Bass und das finde ich sehr nervig.

Wer kann mir eine alternative anbieten?

edit:
Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming
könnte sich jemand mit den Edifier S530D dieses Lied anhören und mir sagen ob bei ihm der Bass am Liedanfang da ist oder obs bei ihm auch Verstummt. Bei meinen KH platzt mir der schädel bei dem Bass.


----------

